# Diamond Jig Question



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has taken a diamond jig, removed the treble hook and added assist hooks like on the butterfly jigs? Seems like it should work comparable to the other jigs.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i've done it and it works fine. but i always take the treble hook off regardless. real men can snag just as many fish with a single j-hook...dont need no treble.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I would put a single on the bottom, but thats just how I roll


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

I have used the single hook on the bottom before, was just thinking with the design of the butterfly (when hooked up to a fish, not fighting the weight of the jig).


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

treble hooks get wrapped around the leader too much, and im sure assist hooks would work just fine


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Assist hook are the way we're goin on the next AJ trip with diamond jigs. We straightened the treble hook out about a dozen times before eventually loosing it to a cuda or some other sort of toothy critter.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

them treble hooks are sorry hooks anyways that come on the ones that i get. i always put on one single j hook and it works great.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

get n wade at the flea market has some nice jigs and butterfly hooks........not bad price either.....


----------



## CaptHooked & Co (Feb 10, 2008)

i think the hooks that come on the diamond jigs are not big enough, i have lost some good fish with those. i have bought some 4x treble hooks alot bigger, i'm gonna try, if that doesn't do it i'm gonna try a single J-hook.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *CaptHooked & Co (3/3/2008)*i think the hooks that come on the diamond jigs are not big enough, i have lost some good fish with those.


Every diamond jig or popper that we buy, gets aftermarket trebles (we keep a few diamond jigs with trebles, most with J-hooks though). Have lost many a good tuna on straightened factory trebs on those big yozuri poppers and frenzies


----------



## jj (Dec 17, 2007)

At least the Gulf Council hasn't added the circle hook regulation to artifical bait, yet :banghead


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

> *jj (3/14/2008)*At least the Gulf Council hasn't added the circle hook regulation to artifical bait, yet :banghead


Nothing at all wrong with circle hooks, if you know how to fish them. On that note, last week at the Saltwater Sportsman Seminar Series in Mobile, George Povoromo talked about adding circle hooks to the bottom of his jigs and greatly increasing his catch ratio. Have any of you guys ever added circles to your diamond or other jigs????


----------

